# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Now Hiring! - Lucid Dream Book project - Want in?

## Jeff777

As you all know, this lucid dreaming book was a project once put on the table, and for whatever reason, was then placed on the back burner in which it was allowed to accrue dust, and cobwebs.  In essence...this forum is a dead weight on the board...an eyesore, a waste of main forum scrolling time.

When this project was in its prime, I was semi-on it and from what I can tell, a lot of work had been done...but a lot of work still needs to be finished.  

_Exploring the World of Lucid Dreams_ by Dr. Stephen Laberge, was a great book but it's also an old book.  More research has been done since its publication and lucid dreaming hopefuls around the world need to know that.  That's where you come in.


If you are a proficient lucid dreamer whose studied your own dream world, if you're good at (or capable of) researching dream related subjects, sleep studies (like brain wave activity, REM, SP etc.), if you're talented with a digital paintbrush, if organization seems to be your strong suit and you know how best to place things in terms of sentence and paragraph structure, then...


There's more work to be done on this project, and a lot of room for expansion.  This project may take us 6 months to a year to wrap up.

If you decide you want to _be a part of this lucid dreaming cultural history_ and have the time to devote to the continuation of this project then we gladly welcome you to the team.

Now...

*Currently, we are in need of:

-Writers, Editors, Graphic Designers, Researchers, Organizers

-A Graphic Design department leader (Someone to lead the graphic designs team)

--

-Part time staff must check in at least once a week

-Full time staff must check in at least once a day*



*If you are interested in becoming part of the staff on this project, - please COPY and paste the QUESTIONS and ANSWER UNDER the questions themselves (within this thread):*





> 1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project?  (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
> 
> 2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
> 
> 3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
> 
> 4. Is organization one of your strong suits?  (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
> 
> 5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
> ...

----------


## mrdeano

1. *Full time* 

2. *No*

3. *No*

4. *Yes
* 
5. *I have written things before, but this isn't the role I am look for in this book.*

6. *Yes*

7. *I can brainstorm well*

8. *I am constantly looking for new information and techniques surrounding Lucid dreaming


*I would like to help out with this book through my own lucid experiences. I am not a good writer or editor granted. But I am willing to partake in any experiments for this book. 
I will try anything within a lucid dream to concrete the evidence in this book.

I am a natural at the WILD technique. I have only been trying for a few months now and I have had 30+ LDs already.

Also, I can also enter SP at complete will. So anything regarding SP I will be a great help. I believe SP should have a part in the book as Stephen Laberges book didn't cover it too well.

If you need help in other areas, I would be happy to take part. For example, proof reading, cover design, illustrations and my own dream entries.


That's about it  :smiley: 


EDIT-
I am also active on this forum. I log on at least once a day.

----------


## Jeff777

> 1. *Full time* 
> 
> 2. *No*
> 
> 3. *No*
> 
> 4. *Yes
> * 
> 5. *I have written things before, but this isn't the role I am look for in this book.*
> ...



Thanks deano.  Your organizational, SP, and graphic design skills will be most helpful.  

Welcome to the staff  ::goodjob::

----------


## panta-rei

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
*Part time*

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*I am. Just look around the forum, I make very few grammatical errors.*

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*Depends on the material, in this case, I think I would be useful, but not great.*

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
*Yep*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
*Hmm... Not much. A lot of papers for school.*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
*Obviously.*

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
*I can manage*

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*Not lately, no.*

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
*No, not really.*

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*Editing and revising. As well as making sure everything that is written is correct.*

----------


## Jeff777

Woot!  Delphinus!!  ::goodjob::  Welcome aboard buddy!  ::cheers::

----------


## ninja9578

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
Very little, don't have much time being DV staff and working  :tongue2: 

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I have 2 published short stories in Skyve magazine as well as a full length novel called Revelation

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
Yes, I'm a profession researcher and developer, organization is vital for that position.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
See link to amazon

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
Yes  :tongue2: 

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
I don't like brainstorming, I like multi-way discussions.   Two heads are better than one, invariably.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
I wrote most of the current tutorial  :tongue2: 

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
I'm a graphics specialist.  I designed and created the cover of my book myself as well as the lots and lots of freelance graphics work that I did before landing a steady job

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
I'd be best for QA and editing.

----------


## Jeff777

Thanks for the help ninja.  You seem more than qualified to help out so thanks for applying.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

_ - Would have to be part time._

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

_ - I've worked in marketing for two years, including copywriting, publications, direct marketing campaigns, press releases and the like._

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

_ - As above_

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

 - I'm a Business Analyst. Version Control & Configuration Management make me hard. 

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

_ - None_

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

_ - Yes, natural for as long as I can remember._

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...

_ - It should be calls mind showers, brainstorming is what happens to people who suffer from epilepsy, however, sure why not. It's a technique often used to elicit requirements_ 

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

_ - No, not really._

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

_ - Not really._

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?

_ - Writing articles, personal experiences, managing._

11. Additional comments you'd like to add

_ - Sounds fun, however limited time at the moment_

----------


## Jeff777

Thanks for applying Adam.  With your background in publications, managing, copywriting, article writing and the like...you'll definitely come in handy.   :smiley:

----------


## spockman

[QUOTE]1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
_When I have a particularly defined project that I am motivated on, I could easily be working full time for stints of labor. Other than that, when I'm only part-time, I would still be consistent._ 

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
_Ehh, probably not._

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
_I'd like to think that I can write. Decide for yourself, I guess. My stuff._

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
_I'm okay, I guess. I could help with organizational legwork- but not the managment of the content._

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
_I've worked on personal books if that counts. I read alot, hehe._
6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
_Depends. A number of people here are far better at inducing dreams, (including WILDs. Ugh.) Getting competent at LDing was moderately difficult for me. However, I have overcome alot of the traditional LD obstacles and can create very vivid/stable dream environments._

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
_Depending on the subject. Some times I get tons of ideas, others I'm a dud._

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
_I keep up on this sites fresh ideas, as well as occasionally but fairly regulraly research new LD ideas outside of DV._

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
_Nah, not really._

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
_Trying to balance the varying opinions on LD issues by showing how alternative opinions, (alternative from what is generally accepted,) could help given lucid dreamers._

11. Additional comments you'd like to add
_Not particularly. That about covers it._

----------


## Jeff777

Welcome aboard spockman, your writing is good (I checked).  You'll make a fine writer to work on chapters  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

I'm already on board but I thought I'd do this anyway.

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

Full time, probably more in the next couple of months before the new semester. 

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

Yes, actually, I'm extremely good at editing. I've been doing it since high school. I'm especially good with spelling, grammar, and sentence structure. 

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

I'm an excellent writer, as long as it's not creative writing! 

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

I used to work for a Japanese businessman so yeah...I organize. 

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book.

None.  :Sad: 

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

Yes.  :smiley: 

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...

I do better brainstorming with others than alone.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

Incidentally yes, especially books and studies on nightmares and dream control. 

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

No, unfortunately not.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?

Years of dreaming experience, my own experiments, a background in science and editing skills. 

11. Additional comments you'd like to add


Just thanks to everyone in advance who are willing to help, and thanks for letting me help too.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

*Yes*

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

*I use to edit all of my friends papers in school (if that counts ). I've worked for a newspaper service doing press release editing and I do it in everyday work life.*

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

*Yes, it's one of my strengths and I enjoy doing it.*

[For the last two questions - I have a lot of stuff if you really want to see it; PM me]

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

*Yes*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

*Creative writing classes, began editing process of a book of testimonials (non profit org.), personal writing.*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

*I'm one of the lucky ones*  :smiley: 

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
*
Yes, I love it.*

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*
I'm aware of it all in a broad sense, but I could keep up a lot more.*

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

*Not a strength*  :tongue2: 

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*
I have good PR experience along with marketing and journalism. I also love all things dreaming especially lucid dreaming! I think it's a well worth project and I would love to help in any way*  ::mrgreen::

----------


## marcc

1. FULL  ::D: 

2. Not really  ::D: 

3. There are better, definitely. But I do catch grammar and spelling mistakes.

4. I _can_ organize, but I'd be reluctant to do so if there were better people for it.

5. None, whatsoever.

6. VERY

7. I am creative, but need a push, ergo this is perfect.

8. I browse around the forum every single night, looking at mainly the lucid dreaming related ones. If there isn't something I can find here, I go to LD4All and look at their resources available.

9. No.

10. I am _knowledgable_ when it comes to this topic, and I want to revive it. I'd like to spread awareness and lastly, be part of Dreamviews' new cycle of excellence. I want to be part of this project and I will help in any way that I can. I have an internal drive to learn about all things lucid, so you can bet I'll be one of the longest lasting members on this project

11. This will be awesome! Can't wait to have a physical copy of the book!

----------


## legit

I'm on my iPod so ill keep it short till tomoro. I'm an excellent writer and have much experience in internet marketing and landing page design as well as writing sales pitches. I can not only help with the writing, especially the science related topics, but I can get the book tons of buyers. I'll talk more tomorow

For the record, I normally have great grammar, but typing on iPods is no east feat  :Sad: k

----------


## Kromoh

I don't think I will be an active member, but just in case:


1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project?  (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

*Part time, definitely, and my schedule changes a lot.*

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

*Haven't had much practice lately, but yes.*

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

*More in Portuguese than in English, but you can see some of my stuff at the chapters. I think I even have a WILD tutorial here on DV. And, of course, we have http://www.lunar-light.org (text and design were made by me).*

4. Is organization one of your strong suits?  (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

*Absolutely.*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

*Well, I started writing this one  Also helped in many scientific essays, translated some others; wrote a website, currently working on a mathematical hypothesis.*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

*No; and I have to work a lot to get one. Nevertheless, I know a lot of theory about it.*

7. Are you good at brainstorming?  Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...

*Yes, but I do it better alone than with others.*

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

*I know a lot about it already, including neurophysiology, but I can't say I'm tuned on the topic.*

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

*I can fix one quick thing or another, but I'm far from being a specialist.*

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project?  How do you feel you'll be of most help?

*Probably helping keeping things scientifically rigorous, or helping fit the current scientific literature into it.*

11. Additional comments you'd like to add

*My schedule is terrible and I've been having to study overtime lately. Do not count on me to do things. If I have the time to show up and help, I promise I'll do.*

----------


## Jeff777

Thanks marcc and dreaming, welcome to the team.   :smiley:   Duties will be assigned soon.

----------


## The Cusp

Before I commit myself to this project, I'd like to solidify what direction we're heading in with this book.  What are we trying to accomplish with it and who is our target audience?

If we want to just explain lucid dreaming just to get the word out and attract new members, then charging for this book might not be the best route to take.  

If we do charge for it, that's going to eliminate a lot of potential newb readers.  Only people who are seriously interested in dreaming or LDing are going to shell out the cash for a book of any sort.  So if we plan on charging, there better be stuff of interest to vetran lucid dreamers.

The different approaches in pricing (free of not) will determine what kind of people we attract to the site.  The free scheme will likely generate more traffic to DV, but those people are less likely to stick around and generally don't contribite all that much.  The people who pay are likely to be more commited and have more to offer the discussions on this site.


Also publishign style is very important in determining how things get written.  There are unique style available to each format (e-book or paper) that would result in completely different books.  If I were writing for an e-book with the purpose of attracting people to the site, then I'd include lots of DV links for additional reading or relevant discussions.  With paper I'd be forced to choose the examples I include more carefully.  

If attracting new members is one of the primary goals of this book, then sprinkling in some BD topics for a dash of flavor could be helpful.  Let's face it, people love that kind of stuff.  I'm not saying go overboard with it, but even hintig at some greater mystery goes a long way in fireing up the imagination and grabbing people's attention.  


Really I want to know if you want to be a straight forward boring flat scientific presentation of facts, or if you want to present those same facts with drama and flare.  The topic of dreaming just has so many directions it could take, it would be best if we're all on the same page.

----------


## mrdeano

Thinking about it, if this is an ebook then the whole thing would be pointless.
The book is covering information that is already present on the website. People would rather go on this website to look at the information rather than read it from a PDF file.

Whereas an actual book allows people to read it when they haven't got access to the website. Like if they are on holiday, school, work and during the night.
Books have a more personal value that ebooks as well.  In my opinion there is nothing better to have a good book in your hands.

The pricing is an issue. If it turns out to be an ebook then there's nothing stopping it from being free. But an actual book costs money to print and ship.
If that was to be free then we will need to set up some sort of donation scheme.


I hope all that made sense  :tongue2:

----------


## Jeff777

As I am currently doing some "tidying" up of this forum, I moved your thread here Cusp.

----------


## The Cusp

The chapters so far are rather short and don't really warrant a full book as of yet.

Perhaps we should start with some smaller creative projects and work our way up to a book.  A collection of essays or perhaps a series youtube videos.

----------


## Jeff777

The chapters haven't been finished The Cusp.  They will be added to.

----------


## detroitLions1970

*1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)*
Part time.

*2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)*
I make few errors, sure, but my true strength is writing.

*3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)*
I got 87&#37; on my English exam and only showed for about five classes the entire term. I'll PM you a sample text at some point.

*4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)*
Yes, I am very organised.

*5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book*
None, save for some text on exams and creative writing pieces at school. My only weakness is when given bad ideas / material to build off to start with. If the idea is good, so am I.

*6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?*
I know my theory however have lacked the ability to accomplish it.

*7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...*
I can brainstorm well, and tend to bring fewer ideas that have deep context and thinking than a flurry of less-refined ideas.

*8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)*
I try.

*9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)*
Yes, I know Photoshop well as well as 3d designing suites such as 3ds Max. I can illuistrate, design logos and borders etc, draw diagrams and so forth.

*10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?*
I feel I could help write the material and bring any logos or illuistrations you may need to the table. I can PM you some of my CG work sometime soon.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? full time

2. Are you a good editor? I have written many books and short stories. I have edited peoples' works also, but I don't have them on my comp. I will soon.

3. Are you a good writer? Four years of english and a year of Fiction, also years of my own previous writing? Damn well should be.

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? Half and half

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book. Again, I've written short stories and I have started and finished a book or two.

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours? Yes

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Yes. Setting off fire alarms? My brother does that  ::D: 

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? I'm up to date but not news central.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? Oh sheesh. Two years of MultiMedia DigitalDesign and I swear if that doesnt pay off I'm suing my school. I've worked in adobe photoshop, flash, dreamweaver, illustrator, and indesign, I'm trained in that.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? Insight, design, editing. How do you feel you'll be of most help? Design and editing.

11. Additional comments you'd like to add. 
      Please note the two years in MultiMediaDigitalDesign. I'm in the process of making my own website and I'll get my work up there and link you to it... just let me know if I should hurry on it or not.

----------


## Exhalent

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
*Part time, maybe 30 mins to an hour a day, but it depends on what needs to be done and whether anything pops up. Until school comes around I am pretty much available most of the day.*
2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*Grammatical errors, spelling errors, and the like are very easy spot; yes.*
3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*Well, I consider my grammar and spelling to be alright. I try to make as much sense as possible in a short amount of words; hence, efficiency.*
4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
*For the most part, yes.*
5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
*If I can recall correctly, Kromoh was going to hand this project over to me several months ago.*
6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
*I have had over 50 DILDS and have recently re-emerged into the topic. I am mediocre.*
7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
*I would say I am mediocre.*
8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*I stay updated for the most part, as it is not such a rapidly developing field. It does remain pretty much the same thing, with some exceptions of course.*
9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
*I like to make minimalistic designs that please the eye. I use Photoshop CS4 and other tools.*
10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*I think I would be suitable for proofreading, a bit of organizing, and maybe some graphical components and some touching up.*
11. Additional comments you'd like to add
*As I have been here on DV for a while and my post count clearly shows that I did not contribute much to this community, I would like to solidify the little contributions that I have made.*

----------


## AURON

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? full time

2. Are you a good editor? nope

3. Are you a good writer? I'm decent when I'm motivated 

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? NO

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book none

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours? Yes

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Yes

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? As far as what's going on regarding to this site (on topic), I'm always looking for new things.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? No

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?  

I have a pretty good track record of attaining lucidity with various WILD techniques, and I'm a natural DILDer.  I would make a good guinea pig for lucid research. 

11. Additional comments you'd like to add

I've had isolated sleep paralysis most of my life, enabling me to WILD at least once a month since learning the technique.  Also *all* of my documented dreaming is stored on this site.

----------


## dorpis

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
 Full time, probably
2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
No
3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I'm decent  ::D: 

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
No way
5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
 I wrote a book when I was 5  ::D: 
6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
Not really
7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
I can work with others
8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
Nope, not really
9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?

11. Additional comments you'd like to add

I LIKE CHOCOLATE MILK

----------


## Jeff777

Thanks to everyone who applied.  For those of you who didn't make the staff, that doesn't mean we can't use you down the line.  ::D:   With that being said, welcome to the team, Bako, Shades and DDK!!!  ::goodjob::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

_Part time._

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

_I believe I am a good editor - I have edited others on numerous occasions, and I normally self-edit (effectiveness of this could be debatable).  My example will be dual-purpose._

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

_First person short-story, focused on a psychopath: 'The Records of Brian Waite'_"Now, I've got to figure a way to break from these chains. Can't you hear them rattle with every step I take? Every word I speak? They tremble with envy, they want to be free individuals. Isn't that what society is? Everyone's chained together to keep humanity in order, but we long to be individuals individuals. We carry the lead ball, which is really composed of the 'important' people. The people with authority. We, the chain, carry the lead ballwe carry the only true '_individuals_'. Has a ring to it, doesn't it? Well, what if we all broke off and did our own thing! What would happen to society? This realization has given me a very bitter, bitter insight. You better fucking believe I ate the forbidden fruit. Knowledge. Lunacy-driven knowledge.We get tricked into making something of ourselves, we try and become successes out of own personal dreams and ideas, but as we get older our selection becomes more and more limited, and eventually it winds down to something we never wanted to be. Some people end up within sight of their goal, their lifelong objective, and as they get closer and closer, it gets farther and farther. Eventually, it disappears, leaving them behind in the darkness as others swarm and envelop them, also trying to chase their hopeless dreams.Notice the daunting similarities, in case you missed them."4. Is organization one of your strong suits?  (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
_
I can be very organized if need be._

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

_Short stories and fan fiction series (...lol)_

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

_It used to be!  I'm working at it again, though._

7. Are you good at brainstorming?  Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
_
I can definitely brainstorm._

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

_I know the basics and the advanced, but not necessarily the current (whatever the current is)._

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

_I have the ideas, but not the talent!  Haha._

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project?  How do you feel you'll be of most help?

_I can offer my proficiency as a writer/editor as well as help pitch new ideas for wherever new ideas are in need of being pitched (for example, adding original information to unfinished chapters).  I'm also really good looking._

11. Additional comments you'd like to add

_Did I mention I'm really good looking?_

----------


## Jeff777

Welcome to the staff CB!  ::goodjob2::   I wasn't sure if we should hire you but you sold me with this...





> I'm also really good looking.[/I]
> 
> 11. Additional comments you'd like to add
> 
> _Did I mention I'm really good looking?_



 ::chuckle::

----------


## Jimmehboi

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project?
Either way, I'll have articles and writings to submit


2. Are you a good editor?
I wouldn't say I have a great amount of work to show for it but I produce a lot of journalistic photography for my photography course and next year I'll be taking an English A-Level and after that, a course documentory journalism.


3. Are you a good writer?
A similar answer for the first would go here  ::lol:: 


4. Is organization one of your strong suits?
Once I have it all brainstormed, I'm an ace.


5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book.
Writing stories and documentations on my photojournalism work. 


6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
A Royal Flush, especially in terms of my interest in it.


7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
I'm very good at brainstorming, I can slip into highly refined detail upon many topics.


8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general?
Probably my biggest forté, I base my opinions, beliefs and sometimes choices on a visionary level.
My friend Daniel and I have visionary-discussion nights (sometimes the whole night through) bantering ideas and theories, from visions upon topics such as art, community and government, lucid dreaming and astral projection, the mind and drugs, existence and the universe. I have many indevidual surreal ideas which are understandable, believable and yet realistic.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? I wouldn't say I'm strong at graphic design, but I'm not too bad, I'm very good at photoediting.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
Brainstorming and organization- I believe I can bring to light many fabulous subjects to write about, I know "where to put the grease" to make things work perfectly. 

Writing theoretical components to sections- what you would call the "Beyond Dreaming" forum, here.  ::lol:: 
I am brilliant at understanding the effects of concepts, I know just how well something will work.

Other: I could throw in a few off-topic sections, such as various different adaptations of lucid dreaming and displaying how it can be used in dealing with unrelated topics such as underground-movements and revolution.


11. Additional comments you'd like to add
There would be no loss at all in taking on a visionary who could work wonders upon a project.

----------


## ray

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project?  (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
*I can work full time most days.*

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*I've never done professional editing but i'm the person everyone goes to to check their spelling and grammar.*

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*Just like editing i've never gotten my writing published but i do write short stories and novels in my free time.*

4. Is organization one of your strong suits?  (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
*I don't organize well.*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
*I've written two fantasy novels.*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
*Yup!  i'm a natural.*

7. Are you good at brainstorming?  Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
*I brainstorm best in a group.*

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*No, i don't keep up with the news.* 

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
*No, but i have taken a computer graphics class so i can do simple  things on photoshop and illustrator.*

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project?  How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*I can edit and i can give information on lucid and non-lucid dreaming.*

11. Additional comments you'd like to add
*I like working on books? lol*

----------


## Black_Eagle

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

*I am willing to lend my efforts when needed.*

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*
I am indeed.* 

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

*This is the only online sample that I can provide. I usually tend to receive positive feedback from people regarding my writing.
*
4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

*Not a strong suit, but not a weak one either. My organizational skills are moderate.*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

*Unless you count the poetry book I was required to write in fourth grade, I've got zip.*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

*Not as much as I'd like it to be. I have knowledge of quite a few of the lucid dreaming techniques, but not the experience or calibration to do it well or offer advice.*

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...

*I am good at brainstorming when brainstorming is the goal. If anything, I have problems with people telling me how impossible my ideas are (which violates the goal of brainstorming).*

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*
Not so much.* 

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
*
Nope, not one bit.
*
10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*
Revising and editing is primarily how I'd like to contribute. I'm really good at catching mistakes and thinking of ways I can best improve sentence structure/paragraph organization. Though I do regard myself as a proficient writer for my age, I do not believe I am right for writing of more advanced Lucid Dreaming subjects based solely on my standing knowledge. However, I do believe I can lend my writing hand if a proficient lucid dreamer who lacks writing skills gives me the information to turn into a piece of literature.*

----------


## Jeff777

Welcome to the staff ray and Black_Eagle!!  ::goodjob::  You've been assigned to departments and may view which ones HERE.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

*1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
*
Part time. I've got some side-running projects too.

*2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)*
*3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)*
I usually make very mistakes and find them really quickly.
http://www.lucidipedia.com/blog/wrapper.php
^I blog there, Rik's the name.

*4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)*
Yes, I can't stand messy stuff.

*5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book*
None.

*6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?*
I know the theory very well, but I'm not lucid very much due to circumstances.

*7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...*
I'm not usually the one with the sudden brilliant idea, but ideas form from the ground up.

*8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)*
Not really. I pick up something here and there, but that's it.
*
9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)*
Yes.

*10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?*
I could help editing, I can write and I can design. Also, I can help in keeping the book scientific, cross-check information and the like.

*11. Additional comments you'd like to add*
=)

----------


## Jeff777

Welcome aboard TLS  ::goodjob::   You can view your assigned departments here http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=80006

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> Welcome aboard TLS   You can view your assigned departments here http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=80006



Thanks =)

----------


## Banana

1. I dont have a very social life so i can devote almost my whole day to this project. I am currently on vacation right now, but i will be home around the middle of July. Then my time will be freed up.

2. I've never edited anything but I feel like I could if I tried

3. My grammar and spelling is quite good. I also a have a nice vocabulary

4. Yes I would like to think so

5. Not books but i have worked on similar things before, such as wiki's and newspapers

6. I'd say I'm above the average person. I have between 1-4 lucids a week.

7. I guess you could say I'm good at brainstorming

8. I'd like to think so

9. No not really

10. I could probably work the publicity when it is done. During the creation I could be back-up and/or an assistant of some sorts.

11. During my time here, I haven't really contributed all that much. I'd like to change that.

----------


## Jeff777

Bump

----------


## Techno

1. *Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project?* Part time, though I will try full time if possible.

2. *Are you a good editor?* I'm somewhat average.

3. *Are you a good writer?* Yes.

4. *Is organization one of your strong suits?* Yes.

5. *List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book.* Brainstorming and minor writing, editing.

6. *Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?* To some extent. I do have good dream control and have managed to become lucid more often than not.

7. *Are you good at brainstorming?* Yes.

8. *Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general?* No, but this will change.

9. *Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours?* No.

10. *What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?* Brainstorming, organizing of ideas, editing, writing, collecting information, and lucid dreaming ability.

11. *Additional comments you'd like to add.* This is a great idea, Jeff.  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

Welcome on board DD!  ::goodjob::  Great to have you!  I assigned you to several departments based on your application.  To view your departments, click HERE.

----------


## Jeff777

Bump

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

::bump::   ::bump::   ::bump:: 

lol

----------


## ca1um132

*1.Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project?* 

~Full Time

*2. Are you a good editor? * 

~Yes
*
3. Are you a good writer?* 

~Yes
*
4. Is organization one of your strong suits?* 

~Meh, I could help with the little things but not the big things.

*5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book.* 

~Not really a book but I have experience at writing stories for school for over 5 years. Also write a few times outside of school.

*6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?* 

~Not lately as I have been slacking but I’m getting back into the groove of things  :tongue2: . Usually I’m ok but there are a lot of people on this site better than me.

*7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...* 

~Depends on the subject.

*8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general?* 

~Not lately but getting back to it.

*9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours?* 

~Nope

*10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?* 

~I have good writing experience with stories and as such. I’m very interested in lucid dreaming so I would be quite active on this book.

*11. Additional comments you'd like to add*

~I’ve been on this site for awhile but not done much team wise; I’d like to change that. I’m on summer holidays for the next 6 weeks so I’ll have a lot of time on my hands.

----------


## adrift

i posted this in the other thread, so just to be sure it gets seen, i'm posting it here, also.





> *full time in the summer, part time when i am at school in the fall and spring*
> 
> 2. *beyond reading over things to check for errors, no. i do have experience working as an editor for a high school publication (that was a while ago)*
> 
> 3. *i don't consider myself a writer, but i do write often. I think of myself as articulate enough to get my idea down in words. 
> *
> 4. *YES*
> 
> 5. *i am working on my own picture book for my illustration major as we speak. so that covers organization (layout/graphic design), illustration (artwork), writing, and binding the book itself. among other things. the book is solely my own project.*
> ...

----------


## Xox

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
Part time.

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Good, just average I'd say. 

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Don't think so. 

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
Definitely. 

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
Worked on a newsletter, write stories sometimes. 

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
Yes.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
Average. 

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
No.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
I use photoshop for photography and digital art here and there. But that's it, I don't do anything from scratch. Retouching and general editing I can do. 

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
I'd love to work on organization and such. 

11. Additional comments you'd like to add
If you guys need any kind of editing done to images, I'm up for the job. It seems like we have far better-experienced graphic artists, however.  

As said before, I would like to help with organization.

----------


## Jeff777

Welcome to the staff adrift, ca1um32, and Xox!!!  To view the departments you've been assigned to, click HERE.  ::welcome::

----------


## Jeff777

Bump.

----------


## Jeff777

Bump.  Still Hiring.

----------


## doktorj

Hello.

I would like to offer some of my time possibly writing a chatper/section on consciously lucidly controlling visions using advanced lucid techniques including programatic lucidity (actual logical programs) applied to invoked objects.

Also I have alot of surreal digital art that could also possibly be used...see this post: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...46#post1133346

Let me know if there's any interest.

Bow,
doktor J
http://www.doktorj.ca

----------


## Tara

1. Full-time. 

2. During school, I would edit a lot of my friends work which would then raise their marks, but I have no proof.

3. When it comes to essays, I am around a C+/B grade. When writing informational text such as a lucid dreaming book, my skills are much better. I could probably find an old essay of mine and send it to you, Jeff.

4. In my room? No. In a book? Sure. It's not too hard to organize chapters and content. I wouldn't say it's my strongest point though, but I can surely assist.

5. None, besides role playing now and then. Haha.

6. When I really put my mind to it, lucid dreaming is fairly easy. I enjoy WILDing. I've read a lot, know a lot, and have answered a lot of questions for new members.

7. Brainstorming has never been one of my greatest assets, but perhaps because I know a fair bit about lucid dreaming, it will be easier.

8. I look it up now and then to see if there are any new studies going on or if there is any new information. I browse around here a lot as well when searching for new techniques.

9. I'm an artist but I've never designed anything for a project like this. I'm not very good with digital art.

10. Gathering information, editing, writing, artistic aspects (I was thinking if we had little diagrams in the book, they could be humorous instead of really realistic).

11. I've got a laptop, so I can still help out when I'm away on a trip.
Also, if it matters to the writing/editing aspect of this project, my English mark for grade 12 was in the B/A range.  :tongue2: 


Hugs & highfives,
Tara

----------


## doktorj

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

Part time.


2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

No.


3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

"next level holographik dream invokations,
thru programatic lucidity,
by understanding consciousness
from the inside out.
evolving karmic universes thru the  personification of Self,
purifying soulz crystallizing in illusions within illusions
of time,
playing out the multi-dimensional light lessonz of Love...

Self discovery thru imagination.
intuitive antenni receiving higher intelligencez
broadcasting the infinite Way...
lucid universes within the mastermind of Love,
triangulating transfigurationz thru trinitized transformations
tele-thought visualizations of sacred, primal sound,
bleeding out super-positioned & omni-directional Lov333."

Of course however, i'm not as interested in writing this
abstract, and more technical...

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

No.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

Yes.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...

Yes.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

So so...I rarely find any others doing stuff as advanced as me, so most of what I read is more on the basic tip.


9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

Yes - see my gallery @ www.doktorj.ca


10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?

Writing on my experiences with advanced programatic lucid control/creation of funtastikal world of surreal, multi-dimensional arrays of quantum nextisms.

11. Additional comments you'd like to add

Not to sound egotistical or anything, but I have never found anyone else in this world who does stuff as advanced as me, so I feel the need to share my skills with as many people as possible...plus my entire gallery of art (which i've been working on for over 10 years) upon request.

Bow,
doktor J
http://www.doktorj.ca

----------


## Jeff777

Good to have you on board doktorj!  ::D:   We'll put you in the graphic design department for sure, give me about 20 minutes and I'll assign you several departments to work in as well as officially putting you on staff.  Again,  ::welcome:: .

----------


## doktorj

Awesomesauceness...

----------


## Mariano

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? 
*Full time*

2. Are you a good editor?
*yes, sure*

3. Are you a good writer?
* I'm a programmer.
I like explaining things to people.
so yes, I think I am a good one, I will soon post one of my works*

4. Is organization one of your strong suits?
* Organization isn't a problem for me*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
*I worked on a lot of tutorials, I don't have them here, I'm also working on a Magic Book called "Caminata Mágica En La Noche" (Magic Nightwalk)*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
*not yet, I don't have ANY experience, but I know a lot of things*

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
*ooooooooohhhhhh yyyyeeeeeeeeeessss, I'm all the time inventing things, take it for sure* 

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*mmm, yes*

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
*not too strong...*

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*Explaining tutorials, and things...."Explanations"*

11. Additional comments you'd like to add

*I have to eat*

ssss

----------


## Mariano

hello! I posted that I want to be in the team...in that thread(lucid dreaming book project now hiring)
but didn't receive any task or welcome, so what happened? I am in it?

----------


## Sugarglider11

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

hopefully full time

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

nope

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

I think so, I would like to try

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

yes, very much so.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

I started the whole project and helped run it in the begining  :tongue2: 

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

It used to be but not so much now.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...

yes 

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

idk

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

yes, I  made my avatar but I can do better.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?

I think I would be good at writing some stuff and helping to plan the order of everything.

----------


## Jeff777

Hello Mariano, I'm sorry it's taken me quite a while to give you some sort of reply.  I'm sorry but based on your application I'm not too sure we can use you at this point.  We will have some openings in the near future so things may change then, however - if you'd like, I'm sure as things progress the research department could use your services for experiments and the like.

Thanks again for applying.   ::D:

----------


## oniman7

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

Probably full time. Though it would vary between 45 minutes and 2 hours a day.

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

I believe so. I wrote and edited all of these:
http://www.instructables.com/id/A-co...ner-entry-lev/

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...ed-version-of/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Unor...u-win-the-war/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Airs...the_Green_way/ 

In addition to that, I edited my yearbook for last year. Not sure if that counts.

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

See above. I think I am also a linguist. I'm strong in English, and am currently picking up Spanish as well.

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

No. Not at all.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

Does a yearbook count? Or online guides?

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

Yes. I have them naturally at a rate of 3 or 4 a month.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...

I think I'm very good at brainstorming given a day or so.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

To an extent. Lucid dreaming studies? no. However, I know a lot about dreaming and the subconscious mind I've picked up from experience. Not a lot of it can be backed up by science.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

Not in the least.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?

I think I'll be of most help brainstorming. I'd also edit, and possibly write. Maybe a section on how to keep a Dream Journal or something. But I'm not very good at including a lot of scientific data into my writing. I'm more abstract.

11. Additional comments you'd like to add
I think I could bring a lot to this project, although it would be more behind the scenes. I've wanted to write a book for a while now, and I think this would be a great way to get into it. I also have a lot of free time to devote to it. Please let me know.

----------


## Jabrol2001

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
*I would like to be full, or more. But might be part time depending on how busy i am at school when it starts.*

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*Im not the best, but im alright*

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*Yes. I love to write. I am a very detailed writer i think, i like displaying emotions and all those little things that add to detail. I have some writings i can give upon request.*

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
*Not in a book manner, i mean i will be a little scattered until i get everything in order.*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
*Well i have attempted to write many books before. I have done a little collection of poetry. Been in a poetry e-zine. Worked for my highschool newspaper class. Passed a couple of high classes in college, and schedualed to take more.*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
*Yes i would say so.*

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
*Haha i brainstorm like no other. My brainstorming would set off fire alarms for them being dangerous* 

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*i try. but i dont think so.*

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
*Yes i am pretty good at graphic designing, and art in general. Ive been using photoshop for like 5+ years, editied photos for my highschool newspaper. I did Auto cad for 2 years. I took advanced art in highschool, twice. i have photos i made to show upon request.*

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*Well i believe i am a very rare writer, and can maybe bring a new deminsion to the table. I am pretty spiritual and open minded, and that will influence my writings/art. I have had many experiences in the lucid field, as well as spiritual, so nothing will confuse me. And well im just me* 

11. Additional comments you'd like to add
*Nope, i pretty much posted everything i would like*

----------


## TurtleLG

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
*Full time.*

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*I can read over something and look for mistakes. Basically no.*

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*I'm very good at conveying ideas. I can make the reader really visualize what I am writing. So yes, very. No link possible, sorry.*

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
*Average.*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
*Not too much, I have written and organized chapters, nothing professional.*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
*Since I started a couple weeks ago, I've gotten a lucid dream every few days. Great dream recall.*

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
*Brainstorming? I guess...I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that.*

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*I supposed I remain current by reading up, logging into Dreamviews every day, and looking at new information.*

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
*Great with videos...wouldn't help too much unless I created an ad. Which isn't a bad idea .*

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*I'd like to contribute some very interesting experiences etc; the interesting and fun real examples of lucid dreaming that people will read.
I could give examples of control, how everything looks, feels, what the experience is like, and mostly exhilarating or comedic lucid dream examples. These examples are a great way to keep readers entertained.

I can always do mundane tasks like researching info, editing, etc if need be.*

11. Additional comments you'd like to add
*Hope the book turns out FRICKIN AWESOME!

And I figured out how to draw impossible triangles. I bet my friend $20 that he couldn't make one, and he took the bet. The fool.
I'll teach you how...*

----------


## Jeff777

bump

----------


## Beeyahoi

1.  Part time during the school year, full time during the summer.

2.  Yeah.  I've done some editing for friends, but never professionally.

3.  Yep.   I don't have anything to post though.

4.  I can organize pretty well.

5.  Editing and proof-reading for friend's books.

6.  I'd like to think so.

7.  Definitely.

8.  I try to keep as current as possible with all of my interests, lucid dreaming especially.  Browsing the forums is a big part of that.  I also try and do a little bit of book-reading on the subject.

9.   Not at all.

10.  I can write, edit, and research whatever you need written, edited or researched.  When I start a project I get super into it, so dedication too.

11.  19

12.  Two years, with most of my success coming within the last 6 months or so.

13.  Not enough to say I'm anywhere near mastery, but decently versed.

14.  ETWOLD, Astral Dynamics (not lucid dreaming I know, but I thought it was worth a mention), and tons of articles here and there.  I'm sure I'm forgetting something.

15.  Plenty of studies, research papers and books on the relation between DMT, Melatonin and dreaming, ethnobotanical sleep aids and dream enhancers such as Calea Zacatechichi, sleep and its effect on everyday functioning, different brain waves and their relation to various cognitive states, the psychology of dreaming, lucid aids, etc....

16. Additional comments you'd like to add:  Pick Me!

----------


## C911

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? 
*Full Time for now, but may have to go down to part time if i need the extra time.*

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*Well i guess so. I have taken college english and we did quite a lot of work on editing and peer editing there, but other then that i have no experience.*

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
*Yes, i have a published short story on my short life living as a blackjack cardcounter where i made 24,000$. But then it all came to a crash, i can send you (or anyone else for that matter) the paper and publishers notes if you want them*

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
*It can be definately. I hate anything messy to be honest.*

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
*Other then short storys i really have no prior experience.*

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
*Very strong suit. I have a long story of how i become lucid at a very young age and have been lucid in every dream since then. I can do almost anything in a lucid dream, and i know a lot about each of the techniques and methods.*

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
*Both at different times, as im sure everyone else is too.*

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
*Yes. I have been working on some really hard tasks and goals in my lucid dreams. In my dream journal you can see a list of all the things i have wanted to do, and the things i have accomplished. Such things accomplished have been to be able to listen to the outside world while being in my dream. So i can turn on a radio at will. Also, my subconcious (or DG) has played a huge role in my whole life, and im sure the book could use some more discussion on dream guides.*

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
*I like to say that it is, but ClouD always puts me to shame. Here is most of my graphic work: http://www.lunar-light.org/forum/index.php?topic=235.0

That is mostly signatures. But i have also created a whole pokemon game in my graphic arts class, and by taking that class i also did many things such as photoshop and the like.*

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
*Well the best help i could give is my knowledge on the topic of Lucid Dreaming. I can help by making graphics and such for the book aswell. Writing would be more difficult for me, but i could of course give that a go too if i was needed.*

11. How old are you?
*18, 19 in october*

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
*Since the age of 6*

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
*Natural some say*

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
*I cracked open stephan's book, but other then that i havent read anything other then E-Books. I have read a lot on astral projection though. What has stuck out is probably the organization of their work and beliefs.*

15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
*I am caught up on most studies, but not all of them. The lucid aids is a big factor and i have read a lot about them. Also i have worked with the sleep schedules, such as everyman and uberman. And i have some research done on both.*

16. Additional comments you'd like to add:
*I, like CB has stated, am also very good looking.*

----------


## Mariano

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project?
Full time

2. Are you a good editor?
yes, sure

3. Are you a good writer?
I'm a programmer.
I like explaining things to people.
so yes, I think I am a good one, I will soon post one of my works

4. Is organization one of your strong suits?
Organization isn't a problem for me

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
I worked on a lot of tutorials, I don't have them here, I'm also working on a Magic Book called "Caminata Mágica En La Noche" (Magic Nightwalk)

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
not yet, I don't have ANY experience, but I know a lot of things

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
ooooooooohhhhhh yyyyeeeeeeeeeessss, I'm all the time inventing things, take it for sure

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
mmm, yes

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
not too strong...

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
Explaining tutorials, and things...."Explanations"

11. Additional comments you'd like to add
no

----------


## Luna

1.Full Time
2. I have no editing skills

3. Yes. I won awards for my writing.http://allpoetry.com/XxRosalinaxX

4.I believe I can manage. On a scale 1-10 I would give myself an 8.

5. I have written poetry and also I have written a 10 chapter book but that was just for class.

6.I usually have a Lucid dream every 3 days.

7. I have alot of Ideas  :smiley: 

8. I try to study on the subject. I keep reading and I try to learn the best I can

9. Graphic design I wish to try but I have no experiences.

10. My Ideas and My work in to complete the project.
11. How old are you?17,18 on may 3rd

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming? since I joined. That would be a year

13. I lucid every 3 days

14. I have read only magazines. My library does not carry lucid dreaming.

15.The hidden meaning of dreams by Craig Hamilton-Parker.The dream book : a young person's guide to understanding dreams by Patricia Garfield. Im trying to get a library card so I can learn more.

16. Additional comments you'd like to add: I just love to work thats all  :smiley:

----------


## C911

Talk to me jeff!

----------


## TurtleLG

me too!
all you said was "bump"

----------


## Jeff777

Still hiring.

----------


## Jeff777

Everyone, thank you for your patience and for your applications.  Currently I am sending out the necessary PM's to those who are hired.  If you do not receive a PM 1 hour after this message has been posted, we thank you for taking an interest in the project but we've made other arrangements.  Love you guys!!!  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## yuriythebest

> 1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)



ans: that would depend on my responsibilities, I mainly want to do graphics design and stuff






> 2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)



n/a





> 3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)



I wrote and animated the flash series moralityGenocide
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/489060





> 4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)



n/a





> 5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book



n/a





> 6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?



1-3 LD's per week 





> 7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...



good at brainstorming





> 8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)



there are new studies?







> 9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)



check PM for images






> 10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?



graphics design, perhaps some writing also






> 11. How old are you?



21





> 12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?



around a year






> 13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?



check sig






> 14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?



I've read some of Laberges book and also half of the book about tibetan dream yoga





> 15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?



again, what studies? I don't know any studies leave me alone!





> 16. Additional comments you'd like to add:



this is a pay job right?

----------


## shinta66

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
    Half time 

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
    no 

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
    no 

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
    Yes

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
    Just stuff I have done in school

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
    whats lucid dreaming? I've never heard of it. jk of course. Dreaming is huge for me

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
    Yes I am good at brainstorming.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
    I am always searching lucid dreaming

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
    no

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
    researching/experimenting   


    I have gotten into lucid dreaming naturally starting when I was young.  I get 2-3 lucid dreams a night.  Dreaming for
me is pretty much everything.  I put alot of time and effort into it.

----------


## Andywarski

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? Fulltime

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
somewhat

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Yes, I don't have anything online but I do have some scripts and a novel I used to write with 4 chapters done that I could send via email if requested. Also I re-write my dream journal in novel format on my computer every now and then and have many dreams written with switches from waking life and the dream world.

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
Nope.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
My novel that I didn't finish because I was in school at the time and was swamped and never got around to finishing it. I think working on a project with many people and about a subject I feel strongly about will give me the motivation to finish this project with the best of my ability. 

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
Yes

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
Yes I am.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
Yes I have watched over 50 videos on lucid dreaming, have read almost every site with information about lucid dreaming, have searched on every supplement and have tried a lot of them and I know what it takes to make dreams vivid.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
No

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?

I know what it takes to become lucid, I have many experiences to share that can be used in examples, I have accploished many fun things that people need to try, I have discussed many of my problems as well as friends problems in my dreams with DC's and also have talked about dreams with them. I also started writing a book called "The Lucid Dreamers Bible" that is a compliation of everything I learned during the first month practicing lucid dreaming. It helped my friend become lucid, and he's the only one who read it. Anyways I don't want to bore you more with what else I can bring to the table.

11. How old are you?
21

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
3 months practicing but did it a few times before I heard about lucid dreaming. I told a friend about how I controlled my dream one night and he's like oh I heard about that, it's called lucid dreaming. I have been stuck on it ever since.

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
I lucid dream once or twice a week. I also have many dreams in which I control the dream yet haven't relized it was a dream, and I have regular dreams every night.

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
I never bought or read a book on lucid dreaming. I was busy compiling up all my information I learned and personal experiences for lucid dreaming in the Bible book I was making.

15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
I have read on REM sleep and the whole sleeping pattern, I have learned about brain frequences *theata = dream) and have used binarual beats to change brain frequencys to have more intense dreams and have read many articles on how to make dreams more vivid.(foods, pre-sleep arrengments etc.) 

16. Additional comments you'd like to add: 
While some might see me as a noob I have had already many lucid dreams and the frequency of hw much I am getting lucid is just increasing. I have done all my goals I have set so far (even goals for my friends because they wanted to hear what them as DC's would say) and I actually have my eye on the biggest goal yet... making a fantasy rpg type world set in the steampunk age and make a story line with team, a evil empire, and a hot babe I can bang when I have battled to much... or when the story just gets to ridiculous. And if I do not finish the story in one lucid dream I will try and continue it during furthur lucid dreams.

Anyways, I hope I can work on this book  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

Welcome to the team Andywarski!   ::cheers::

----------


## lindzsmile

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
Full time

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Yes, I have worked as a copy editor.

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Yes, I have written for newspapers, magazines, blogs and done creative writing.
lindsayoberst.com

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
Yes, I'm very organized when it comes to research. 

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
I am writing a book right now. It's fiction and loosely concerned with dreams. 

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
Recently, I've become more adept at it. I've only been able to maintain the state for short periods. 

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
I am a good brainstorming, but I need time and don't brainstorm as well in groups. 

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
I'm trying to read as much as possible. I'm currently reading Freud. 

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
Yes, I've designed several newsletters and done some magazine layouts. 


10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
I love researching and making information understandable. I hope to be able to write.


11. How old are you?
22 

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
I've remembered my lucid dreams only in the last few months.

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
I had two one night, but generally they are short. 

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
Reading Freud right now. 


15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
Listening to a podcast recording of a psychology dream class from Berkely.

----------


## Jeff777

You're hired.  I'll send you a detailed PM tonight.  =)

----------


## Silence

Instead of a book...Can you make it a online refrence guide? er umm... Is it for profit? I didnt read all of the forum but I was just curious.

----------


## MementoMori

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
Part Time (i can be here almost Full time but can't guarantee an hour EVERY day)
2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I am, i believe a thesaurus and a dictionary are must haves for any writer.
3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I am currently writing a book that i have been developing for going on 3 years now, although i cannot link it here, but if you would like i can send some bits and pieces to you via email, as to i am very protective of it.
4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
I'm good , not outstanding though. I constantly double, triple and most often quadruple check myself
5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
Currently writing one
6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
I am decent at WILD's, but mostly it occurs in the dream for me, usually i take control after the dream has started (more than not at the beginning of it).
7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
I'm a killer brain stormer, I am ALWAYS thinking about my book, or my art interests. I'm always finding myself taking things from every hour and saying "Could that hold up in my stories? Might that be an interesting scene, or could i relate that to something in my literature?" I'm a _What if_ kind of person.
8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
I only watch Science channel, Discovery, Nat Geo, History Channel, and anything else having to do with furthering ones knowledge on anything and everything. I record anything having to do with it on my DVR, i research videos and other articles on it almost on a daily basis
9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
I'm not a pro but i am very skilled in it, i don't have an album because most of my work i do for second or third parties. I can do anything i want, it just takes me a few days longer if i haven't done it before, I just have to study it for a little bit and then i can do it. I'm self taught in many aspects of Graphic Design and proficient in most of them. I have posted some of my work for others on this Forum site.
10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
I know i can bring an artistic ability that will stand toe to toe with most others here, I have a knack for writing that is the center of my life. I can write Chapters, paragraphs or just side notes, I know how to word a piece of literature so that the reader is convinced i'm speaking the words to him/her, or can very easily vision what i'm speaking of. I always go over my writing to see if there's anything that can be done better or in a more professional way. Touching on the Graphic Design area again, I know that visual aids are a giant contributor to any literature in that it helps ease the subconscious mind in trying to process and store the information for later referencing and a better understanding of the vision the author(s) are trying to communicate to the reader.
11. How old are you?
20 going on 21 with the wisdom of a 80 year old
12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
I've been Lucid Dreaming since I was around 16 when i was being plagued by an onslaught of nightmares because of problems in the home, so i began looking for a way to end the nightmares and usher the more nonchalant and whimsical dreams back.
13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
I'm still working on a technique to induce them definitively, but almost 90% percent of my dreams i have i assume control of and redirect it to a more _'Directed'_ version of what the dream may have been. Usually If i don't take control of a dream i'm either wanting it to end to get a more peaceful sleep, or just not in the mood to Lucid Dream so i almost ignore the dream other that sitting back and allowing it to entertain me.
14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
I've read many pieces from alot of different books, but mostly the one i've fully read is The Art of Dreaming by Carlos Castaneda. I find the book, at it's core, has the means to help the patient practitioner achieve their first Lucid Dream if taken with a grain of salt. That is that if you solely concentrate on the dreaming aspect and not the other ideas and theories listed and detailed within.
15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
“Lucid dreaming: Evidence that REM sleep can support unimpaired cognitive function and a powerful methodology for studying the psychophysiology of dreaming” by Stephen LaBerge. Commentary in a special issue on dreaming in Behavioral and Brain Sciences (2000).  “Varieties of Lucid Dreaming Experience” by Stephen LaBerge and Don DeGracia. The meaning of “lucid dreaming.” How do lucid dreams relate to “astral projection” and OBEs? Variations in lucid dream initiation. Perceptual variations. Emotions. Volition and action. Termination of lucid dreams.  Frederik van Eeden's 1913 article, “A Study of Dreams” in which the term “lucid” dreaming is first used. Thanks to Lucidity Institute member Blake Wilfong ([email protected]) for making this classic available.  http://dreamstudies.org/
16. Additional comments you'd like to add: 
As i stated above, I am currently working on a book. I am not always writing it and often find myself needing to exercise my abilities so that i'm not under prepared when i delve back into developing my own book. I find it easier to do something if it has meaning and purpose than to just do it for the momentary joy of going threw the motions of doing it. 





> _side note: i would love to lend my talents and time to this project, although if you do not hire me to the staff, be aware i will write a counter book that will rise above and beyond the popularity and effective usage of this one!
> 
> j/k, i would never compromise such a promising piece of work that this is  warranting itself to be.
> _

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)

For the next 6 months I shall be without educational oppression so , in other words, very full time. (I'd even contribute just for the credit)

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)

I can read, re-read, and edit anything you throw at me, though have done nothing professional...

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)

Short answer: yes; long answer:...but I'm a smartass about EVERYTHING (I could not be though...)

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)

I can pump out ideas like, for instance, Orson Scott Card makes his chapters progressively longer. This makes a book AMAZINGLY easy to read and draw knowledge from.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book

I started making the skeleton for a book about EVERY life experience and how to deal with it but gave up after a couple arrests and a month in a mental hospital...

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?

I have a VERY powerful and unique mind. Stubborn yet easily mailable. I've had about a dozen lucid dreams but they were all insane.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...

A little bit of both...

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

Like mario92 (on this site), I am VERY into binaural beats and Isochronic tones that affect the mind. I ingest herbs and supplements in an attempt to "unlock" my mind...

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)

Nej, good sir. Nej.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?

I can manage the digital side of the project. Organize files EXACTLY how you want them etc...

11. How old are you?

20

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?

6 months...ish

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?

With practice I could be having a couple of 'em a night in almost no time. 

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?

Just ETWOLD....but I say "just" loosely. I re-read it many-a-time.

15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?

See above AND I watch every Adult Swim anime and comedy and they all seem to be going in the direction of mental, physical, and material transcendence...

16. Additional comments you'd like to add: 

When I have dreams (Which I take [prescription] drugs NOT to have), they are usual set in the future and 95% of the ones I have had have been manifested in the real, waking world. This is where the mental hospital visits come into play. For a while there I was loosing my mind!

----------


## Naiya

Will go track down Jeff to go over your applications guys, so sit tight.  :wink2:

----------


## MementoMori

thnx

----------


## Dylan xD

Hi everyone, I hope I'm not to late.

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
- _I would like to apply for full time, I have been on this forum every night after school for the past 4 weeks... you decide. _ 

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
- _To be honest, I'm not the best._

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
- _Stated above._

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
- _I'm... Average._

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
- _None._

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
- _I have only had a few lucid dreams but I have been lurking these forums since joining and have picked up a fair bit of knowledge since then._

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
- _I'm good when I get down to business._

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
- _Hmm, sort of. I have been reading a lot of answers and gaining knowledge just by reading through questions. I have had a long gander in the forums Tutorials, General Lucid Discussion, Attaining Lucidity, Dream Control and Lucid experiences. I am now starting to read a lot through through the forums Research and Sleep and Health._

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
- _I'm O.k in this area, I have made a few banners for *shudders* Habbo Hotel forums. I could work well in this area as it will be a learning experience making graphics and such for a book. There is better people out there no doubt but I could always be a last resort if needed._

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
- _I could help with anything you request, I will try my hardest in any area of this project trying to help you finish. I would LOVE to be apart and help as much as I can._

11. How old are you?
- _turning 15 in April, hope it does not make a difference._

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
- _Since I joined, about 2 months but before joining I had numerous lucid dreams before I knew what they were._

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
- _I guess I have to be honest... Not very._

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
_o.o None, there is no bookstores where I live that sell books on the topic and I don't really like buying through the Internet._

15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
- _All the stuff on the forums..._

16. Additional comments you'd like to add:
_I am willing to do anything to help._ 

- Dylan

----------


## Naiya

Not too late, although this project has slowed down a bit, we're still looking for new help.  :smiley: 


Been very busy as of late with admin duties--the forum upgrade is on its way so there is a lot to be done before then. In other words, this project is still going to be done, but it will likely be on hold until the upgrade. I hope you guys can be patient with us on this.  :wink2:

----------


## Merro

How long have you guys been working on the project? I think its a cool idea that your getting a lucid dream book working.

----------


## Blackbag2003

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that) Full-time

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I strive to be thorough.

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Depends on my personal interest in the topic.

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
I believe i could be of help.
i believe i can fly  :wink2: 

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
not much but i get the idea and am willing to learn quickly  :wink2: 

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
Although i seem to be struck by the occasional dry spell i have had multiple lucid experiences

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
great at brainstorming, baked or not I'm always curious about the world around me and am always writing and expanding on ideas in a personal journal of mine


8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
I devote at least 20 minutes a "day" of lucid forum reading and such, am always comparing waking life to the dream like state and have even gotten friends not only intrigued but involved.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable) Although as a child it was a possible pathway, i chose another, i'd be best for research, organizing, critiques, discussions, etc.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
Since early child hood i have developed a passionate curiosity about the world around me and the perception we call reality, i think i could be of help because i am truly interested, in not only the study, but the development of understanding the lucid state. I have always been into reading books and therefor have a good understanding of proper organization and clarity. 

11. How old are you?
 20

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
5 years
13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
One or two a week
14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
I have been using the internet and personal experience as my base understanding although am very open to book recommendations  ::D:  
15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams? Anything from general survey, to brainwave frequency detailed reports, to biological responses, and subjective experiences, it is a true interest of mine therefor i strive to develop my understanding at any opportunity

16. Additional comments you'd like to add: i hope am can be of some assistance  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeExplorer

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
Part Time
2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Yes
3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Yes 
4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
As far as writing goes, yeah I am a good organizer
5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
I've never collaborated on a book, but I have written and edited fanfiction.
6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
Not yet but I'm working on it. So far I have more knowledge than experience.
7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
I am good at coming up with ideas on the fly.
8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
I usually spend several nights a week surfing these forums, other internet sites, and looking for new books on lucid dreaming and astral projection to read.
9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
No
10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
I am a good writer and editor, and a fast learner, so I can take my knowledge and combine it with that of others and put it into a format that is user/reader friendly.
11. How old are you?
17 years old
12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
I've been working on again off again for 3 years.
13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
Not very proficient but I have a lot of knowledge, and it will be one of my main fields of study within my major of psychology at Florida Atlantic University.
14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming (the raw information was good but the format was a little frustrating)
I've read others but off the top of my head I don't recall them.
15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
Any I can find.
16. Additional comments you'd like to add: I may be young, but I have a large ammount of information in my head about lucid dreaming and astral projection, and am a fantastic writer/editor (so I've been told by friends, family and middle school-college teachers).

----------


## ray

sorry that no one has posted in a while, the project slowed down but it is being revived, we need all the help we can get  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

I'm interested in being a graphic designer.

*1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)*
Full time would be sufficient for me.

*2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)*
I'm good at correcting grammatical and formatting errors, as well as making things look nice.  :tongue2:  If it were to count as an example, I have my DILD guide.

*3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)*
Here's a link to one of my dream journal entries. I'm a stickler for good grammar and punctuation.

*4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)*
Definitely.

*5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book*
None. I've made brochures before, though?  :tongue2: 

*6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?*
Yes.

*7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...*
In terms of improving ideas and coming up with completely new ones, yes, I'm pretty good at brainstorming.

*8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)*
Not really, unless the studies or news concerns me and my lucid dreaming.

*9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)*
Yes, I have been working in photoshop for 5 or 6 years, and have a good sense of layout and design. I have my own art website, which is an extremely current example of my graphic design, CSS, HTML, and javascript abilities, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it here. I can always PM the link if you're interested.

*10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?*
Graphics, headers, cover page, stuff like that. I could also edit peoples' writing and correct things.

*11. How old are you?*
16.

*12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?*
Since November 2009, around 10 months.

*13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?*
I'm a pretty capable lucid dreamer; at present I'm going through a bad low-lucidity dryspell, but I have at least three DILDs a week.

*14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?*
I haven't read any.

*15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?*
None.

*16. Additional comments you'd like to add:*
I want to help!  ::banana::

----------


## Codename

*1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
Part time.
2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
Somewhat. im 14 years old. So no editing to show.
3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I want to be a writer when i grow up. im 14 right now in school.
4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
No
5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
None, a bunch of school projects with papers.
6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
Ive tried for 2 weeks. I have a lot of knowledge in it.
7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
Yes i am very good at Brainstorming.
8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
Yes. I am on DV everyday if that counts.
9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
Somewhat, but i dont have a charger for my laptop that i do my graphic design. I dont really like it either to be honest.
10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
Brainstorming and all around help. i may be 14 but i am very intelligent.
11. How old are you?
i have already stated about 5 times. Haha
12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
1 month with no success
13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
0/10
14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
None. (Sorry)
15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
None
16. Additional comments you'd like to add:*

----------


## Yungen

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
Part time

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I haven't really edited much in my lifetime.

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I would say I was a pretty good writer. I have had some very high grades at school.

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
Probably ok, not great, but not terrible.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
Because I'm ambitious, I started work on a novel or two. Rarely works out more than 10 pages though.

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
I wouldn't say strong. I know a lot of the techniques and terminology. I have done it a couple of times though and I am very enthusiastic.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
Very good at brainstorming

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
Yes, I am on Dreamviews everyday and frequently search for news and other lucid dreaming sites and forums, if that counts.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
No, not really.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
I'm not sure. I'll help where help is needed. I'll help with ideas and developing on those ideas.

11. How old are you?
14 (hope I'm not too young haha) 

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
1 1/2-2 months.

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
3/10. On average 1 every 3 weeks now.

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
I have started to read one of Steven LaBerge's books. I can't remember the name though.

15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
None, but am interested.

16. Additional comments you'd like to add:
Hope I can help  :smiley:

----------


## Kolten

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
Full Time

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I think so, I've never made below a 93 in my English classes and I've always scored high on writing papers.

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I think I'm good (as I explained in last question) and all my work is on paper...

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
Yeees. Definitely.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
One time and idea sort of popped into my head and I started writing one. It was only around 4 chapters.

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
I'm not the best for sure, but I know a lot about it and I have been studying on it for a while.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
I am pretty good at it, if I do say so myself.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
Yes.. I am always looking up new information on lucid dreaming and I'm on this site all the time.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
I'm half decent.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
I feel that I could be a good editor or writer whichever was preferred, and I fell I'd be a good help to anything needed.

11. How old are you?
16

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
3 1/2 months. But I have been studying it for about 5. (I wanted to know everything a lot about it before I tried..) (also my LD count is how many I've had since joining the site)

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
Very proficient. I usually only LD on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays though. 

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
I just started (today) reading Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge, but I have watched informational videos on LD'ing though.


15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
I mainly do studies about the brain and I'm currently taking Psychology, but I know quite about about dreaming, sleeping etc.

16. Additional comments you'd like to add:
Hopefully I have enough experience to be a help to you guys.

----------


## Nerq

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? Full time, or part time.  I'd love to get involved! 

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible) In my opinion, I'm a good editor. But... on this topic my opinion is questionable.

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible) I'm a good writer.  I don't have many things on the internet, but... some old writing assignments are still posted on my old blog.  www.kaliikoa.tumblr.com/jamiegoesmoo  Sorry for the lack of resource.  If those writings look childish, it's because they are sorely outdated.

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.) Organization... I wouldn't call it my best foot forward, but it's simple enough.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book- I write short stories, and the occasional theoretical debate article.  Not much experience in book work, but concept consulting and artistic writing are what I am for.

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours? Yes, lucid dreaming and lucid dream control have been a large part of my interests for quite a few years.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...  Brainstorming, most definitly.  I've been waiting for what seems like forever for the write group of minds to brainstorm- with.  This website is incredible.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation) I try.  I search and try to write every day on my theories and findings.  I'd love to share some, and have some be shared.

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable) Unfortunetly, no.

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help? At least, I may bring a facett of insight into these topics of dreaming.  When it comes to writing, explanation, criticing and teaching... I think I can hold my ground.

11. How old are you? Eighteen.

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming? Quite a few years... I can't remember an exact age it started.  But I started investigating into it maybe about two years ago.

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you? I have my good and bad days, but if we're talking about a technical lucid dreamer- that's me.  I have a few stories and techniques in my arsonal.

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)? None... I haven't gotten my hands on any.  BUT, I have read books like 'Dream Psychology, by Sigmond Frued' and countless documents, forums and articles on the topic of Lucid Dreaming induction, control methods and theory.

15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams? Same answer.  ^

16. Additional comments you'd like to add: I'm not exactly sure what getting hired entails, but if this is a serious attempt to publish a book about lucid dreaming, I would appreciate the opportunity to help!

----------


## Nerq

Oh wow, I just realized that this... is a pretty old post.

----------


## Stephaaa

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that)
_Yes I am interested in working full time or part time. I am in love with dreams and this would be the best job in the world to have...._

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I have not had any experience working as an editor but I am sure I would like it as well since I do write poetry and keep a dream journal.

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)
I am a unique writer . I think more or less like I am not my physical body and more of an awareness sometimes......

My Poem is called

In-SPIRIT! The Now , written September 4th,2011..By Steph Ewing

She's a girl of mystery, picking carefully who she incites. She admires the weird and wacky, cherishes the truthful honesty.
She captures your breath in an instant, the second she gives you that anticipated gaze.
For that moment your souls reunite to the point that they forgot in a glimpse is gone, thought of as a familiar face or event.
You all feel and know that there is so much more, we long for the knowledge and conversations of philosophy about the unknown worlds.
The question we have no answers for but are still so eager to learn. 
It is continuous, this never ends....

You breath each day effortlessly and wonder why when your eyes are closed at night you have no knowledge your life is always happening, even until that moment you awake, you realize its all just made.

I treasure the purity and confidence that we all make mistakes, there is no sense living a mistake if it cant be learnt from!
The bond of assumption, the ooh aah of basketballs! Just assume its a miracle.
Rumbling the skies despise the lies but embrace our grace and remind us that we are never alone. To the glow that comes when you await it will never make you disinformate.

The year of those born in 1982...I feel we are a soul of each of numerous lives. We have grown to transform and we're born to live our aged lives of wisdom into a new found love that is one to all. We experience times when there is no hope and for that moment we cant see another, but its back again.
We are here and forgot our purpose which is to live and enjoy our experience that we have waited for. 
The life we chose before birth and our parents who knew, allowed us to live our wishes with these experiences, bad, ugly, beautiful and mean to see what we needed to learn to full fill our very growth to add to the source we all illuminate.

As I lay in my bed and write from my true soul. I am allowing it to flow. I am being my, so. I know this is so right...Our chance to let them all know that, what we are so capable of could never not grow.

We are here to discover the truth that we are all from the same but one infinite soul.  Our experience can be felt threw another just cause they are ours as well.
Our time is here to reprehend those things we let matter through the mind created our weight and kept us behind, but now is the space and time that is being left, forever is now & infinite let.
Let there be constant bursts of protons to smack until its absorbed this all felt set. The sun that is soon to be a traveled star, again it sinks back and another transcends. The sky is so sweet & felt in my lungs.
I breath this life this beauty this amazing joy to feel and be in this moment with nature.
It is not ever I don't feel your pain in an unusual way.
What is real? I know that I am here! I see I am beneath this physical mind and skin., these lashes percolate.
I hear the thunder in a distance and it sounds like I am speaking to myself threw this mind made pen.
I never know what to make ?
Now is this real? or is this a dream...?
I love this feeling of writing with ease., the thoughts come to me like a fresh breeze.
I am allowing it to flow & believe I can always be gracious and know, Its insight with gratitude and a gift from and for you.

The one who hears and reads me now is here in my time of wonder! he/she loves and does not  want to let go!



4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.)
This was the first poem I ever wrote.

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book
For one year now I have been wanting to write my own book but I just don't know what to write about or how..? lol

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?
I lucid dream pretty much every night and I am aware I am dreaming in my dreams as well as can control my dreams. I absolutely love dreaming and always have. I am extremely curious as to what is real sometimes...I have so many bodies and know so many people in my dreams that are similar to people on earth. I can fly in my dreams...breath under water. I can think things and they happen. So yes Lucid Dreaming is a strong suit of mine.

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off fire alarms...
I am better at feelstorming

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)
I haven't done that much studying on new information but I opened an account on this website tonight cause this is a very cool website I happened to stumble upon. I have researched Astral Travelling and I usually Google my dreams and read forums of other peoples dreams but haven't yet found any as wild as mine, but I am sure there is others out there that have wild and vivid ones like me..

9. Is graphic designing a strong suit of yours? (please list examples if applicable)
It could be, I paint 

10. What do you feel you could bring to the table on this project? How do you feel you'll be of most help?
I believe I could be apart of the group in brainstorming and figuring out what the dream world is really about and how we can consciously change the outcome of our lives here on earth by simply figuring out how to control our dreams so that we can use up that realm to deal with our meaningful lessons that we are here to learn. I just love talking about dreams and would work for free cause it is what I love. That's pretty much it..

11. How old are you?
30

12. How long have you been lucid dreaming?
ever since I was born

13. How proficient of a lucid dreamer are you?
I don't believe I am all that proficient of a lucid dreamer cause I haven't actually worked as a lucid dreamer.

14. How many books on lucid dreaming have you read (please list each one, and what stuck out about each one to you)?
I haven't read any books on Lucid Dreaming......very smart idea...

15. What studies do you read that pertain to dreams, sleeping in general, or lucid dreams?
I haven't read of any recently or that I know off my heart.

16. Additional comments you'd like to add: I am honored that you are delving into such a cool topic for a book. I guarantee I will purchase it no matter what happens! Best of luck and hopefully we meet in the dream world.
Sincerely Steph

----------


## tommo

Pro Tip:  This book simply isn't going to happen.  At least not any time soon.

----------


## Quintalito

If you guys want to translate the book into French once it's done, I'd like that.

----------

